# Texas/Salvini Hybrid



## taylormade (Jul 31, 2010)

I just joined on here because I have had cichlids since my teen years. I have a second attempt at my Salvini female and Texas male having fry. They should hatch soon and I do not know of this cross. I am excited to see the results and am curious to here others view(s)!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, first, the cichlids you have are central american cichlids, hopefully an SA mod will move your thread over to the CA folder 

Second, I can tell you that you might not get the response you want. Most of us are not to keen on hybrids as they taint the stock that's sold in stores to unwary people causing problems down the road not being able to identify what they have.

I'm not against hybrids if most are fed off to other fish and the few that remain are not sold or given away but kept out of pure curiosity. then properly disposed of in times of desperation.

Hopefully you will be responsible with the fry and do the right thing.


----------



## taylormade (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah- I tried to move the post after I made it. Thanks for the response and I do know how many feel about hybrids. You are right to think my interest is at most to have some fish in my tanks others do not see often. I also have 2 hybrids off of a Cuterri/convict cross. I did not move any to stores or others. All in all, I am just having fun getting back into the fish as a hobbyist.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I used to have a male texas that would spawn with everything under the sun, even some pieces of decor :lol:


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

I raised fry of this cross ~20 yrs ago. These were the cyanoguttatus vs. carpintis. The fish were pretty cool, but not as cool as either parent. They killed each other until there was one and it in turn was killed by a red devil. I was a teenager at the time and didn't know any better...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

We all did things like that as teenagers :lol:


----------



## redsev49 (Sep 11, 2010)

About 17-18 years ago in my first big cichlid tank, a 125 gallon, I had a male green texas spawn with a female salvini. They bred a few dozen times and no fry ever came of it. I tried everything but they just aren't compatible as far as breeding goes. Later on when I was running a fish store the pair showed up, twice the size, in a trade in tank. They were like Romeo and Juliet, capable of love but not much more. It's funny how nature works sometimes, there can be loopholes.


----------

